# For high end watch wearer, whats your daily beater?



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm curious what do you guys wear for most days/for non occasions / watches you are not afraid to get scratched on?


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I'm interested in hearing this as well.

But I think a lot of these guys with lots of high-end watches just rotate their high-end watches and do not have one daily beater type.

Personally, I've been using Panerai/G-shocks.

Looking into Rolex GMT II.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Depends on the activity.

JLC Master Compressor Diver for watersports etc.
JLC master world geographic for travel.
Chopard Mille Miglia power reserve for going to places not really safe for high end pieces. Such as walking around crowded streets.
Tissot T touch for hiking/outdoors.
Casio Gshock for gym.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

PP Aquanaut 5167, VC Overseas Dual Time, Daytona, Panerai 233, Zenith Defy Extreme for water activities (beach, pool, diving, yachting...).
JLC Master world geographic when i'm on trips and GMT Master II-C.
Real beater though is my Omega SMP Chrono and Zenith Defy classic chrono.


----------



## sizzle310 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rolex Deep Sea.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

VC Overseas. Bought it to be the daily watch, so far it's been perfect!


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

I wear suit and tie at work, so they're not really daily beaters. But I wear my Sea-Dweller (16600) or Planet Ocean when I'm with the kids and/or on holiday.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

VC Overseas hardened with a DLC-coating. So far it has taken the daily beating very well ;-)


----------



## DrNoi (Mar 29, 2013)

Grand Seiko SBGA071 .. Is my pal 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Dont have one specific, but:
Water activities: PAM320, Submariner, Explorer II, Breguet Marine
Travel GMTs: Explorer II, Pam320
In between: Nautilus, JLC memovox, APRO
Real Beater: Breitling Airwolf


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

shnjb said:


> ...just rotate their high-end watches and do not have one daily beater type.
> 
> Looking into Rolex GMT II.


This describes my practice. Weekly rotation of Blancpain Villeret, Breguet Classique, GO PML, Omega AT, Rolex DJII for business wear. Weekend is Breguet XXI or GMT II. Active wear is Sinn 857. Backpacking wear is Timex Ironman.


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

I notice that no one really go for those middle/pseudo level watches for beater, like they go low end (tissot/gshock) or high end (rolex subc/explorer2) but not tagheuer F1 per say. What do you guys have to say abt that?


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

$200-$5000 is the dead zone for watches.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

indrasaj said:


> I notice that no one really go for those middle/pseudo level watches for beater, like they go low end (tissot/gshock) or high end (rolex subc/explorer2) but not tagheuer F1 per say. What do you guys have to say abt that?


I guess a lot of people feel that paying for a brand's marketing budget and an ETA movement is not worth the money... And then there are those crap quartz watches from Tag that cost thousands.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

In my mind, Tag as a brand, is sorta in the middle of nowhere in the market... Not really a rugged work/tool/sports brand and not really high end brand either.

Tag is like a stepping stone between brands like Baume et Mercier, Frederique Constant and Oris and brands like Rolex, Omega and Breitling.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

I rotate my daily wearer (usually) between BP, UN, Zenith EP. I wear a (quartz) Seamaster or my Sub as a "beater", I use a Pathfinder for hiking and swimming. I rarely wear my dressy BP or Connie.


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

fareastcoast said:


> $200-$5000 is the dead zone for watches.


It just boils down to finding watches I like. I have a couple of friends who are really enthusiastic about 'affordable' divers and German watches. But it just doesn't work for me. I love buying and wearing watches. If a watch doesn't put a smile on my face, I've wasted my money. 1500 for a watch I never wear is much worse than four times that for a watch l enjoy wearing. IMHO of course. Having said that, I try my best not to be a snobbish brand whore. For example, I have a real weak spot for black dialled chronos, even if they're overpriced TAGs


----------



## Excitable Boy (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon GSAR. It goes on the wrist on days when I don't want to beat up teh Omega SMP, Rolex Sub or IWC Mark XVI. It's up to most any task, comfy and I love the Tritium lume.


----------



## arusso826 (Apr 2, 2013)

fareastcoast said:


> $200-$5000 is the dead zone for watches.


Hahaha agreed. However, it can be the sweet spot if you are buying used. Great watches from brands like Jaeger LeCoultre, Rolex, Zenith and Breguet often pop up in this range as a result of people flipping. While these may not be "high end" brands in some peoples' eyes, I'd love to add a watch from any of these manufactures to my wrist.


----------



## arusso826 (Apr 2, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*Take your pick...*



I don't worry about scratching either one. ;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## TDF (Jul 28, 2010)

IWC Ingenieur Mission Earth or IWC Ingenieur Climate Action.


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

*High End Beater?*

What's yours?


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: High End Beater?*

Mine just arrived!


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: High End Beater?*

I don't really consider it high-end, but I happen to be wearing my beater (and by far favorite) watch today.


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

*High End Beater?*

That's just gorgeous, abzack.








This is my beater right now (the watch not the beer). It's not very versatile so I wear this from M-F. On Saturdays & Sundays:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: High End Beater?*



TimelessFan said:


> What's yours?


This topic has been covered here some time ago, merging the two threads.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: High End Beater?*



TimelessFan said:


> That's just gorgeous, abzack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Love that JLC.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: High End Beater?*

Beater in action on the water...


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

systemcrasher said:


> VC Overseas. Bought it to be the daily watch, so far it's been perfect!


Will be mine as well

Sent from my 16M


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

abzack said:


> Beater in action on the water...


Really like that dial a lot. And that bracelet...Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

TimelessFan said:


> Really like that dial a lot. And that bracelet...Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! All original Girard Perregaux.


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any of these four










At the moment, this is getting a lot of wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Jan 23, 2013)

Generally I rotate between my Breitling Aerospace, TAG Monaco & Glashutte Original Sports Evolution GMT as my daily beater.


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

Breitling Transocean Chronograph B01.


----------



## Watcheroo (Jan 22, 2010)

This is what I've been wearing daily recently. Definitely not my beater, though.









This is my go anywhere watch:









Cheers!


----------



## PureDangles (Jun 17, 2014)

Watcheroo said:


> This is my go anywhere watch:
> 
> View attachment 1541786
> 
> ...


i love this watch!


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Even though I haven't yet stepped up to truly high end (an A. Lange & Sohne is in the future) I wear my Chopard most days. The Sinn gets worn for some outdoor activities, diving and whenever the mood strikes, the Ambit when on the bike etc.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

In the last month I have been rotating between these pieces as daily beaters... I used pics instead of words, as I know how much we love to look at watches 














View attachment 1542659
View attachment 1542661
View attachment 1542664
View attachment 1542667
View attachment 1542668


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

Daily watch selection depends on what I am doing.

If I am in a suit I wear my Master Banker, UN GMT Big Date or RW Maestro.

When I am not in a suit I wear my 1675, my 666 ( both on RubberB straps ) or the new ones added to the rotation are a Helson SD and OVM ( both on ISOFrane straps ). I also have a Mondaine in there as well, when I know things are really getting nasty.

My 666 has been to Home Depot loading 2x4s more than once and Memorial Day weekend I was loading plants and bags of manure wearing my 666. My 1675 is the only one I actually baby due to the crystal, other wise it is a free for all with my tool watches. They are designed to get more than I can toss at them. I already paid to have the 1675 crystal replaced once, I am a bit more careful now.


----------

